# Surf Cup Showcase - Stay & Play



## etc1217 (Sep 27, 2017)

This is the first time our team will be playing in this showcase, is it mandatory to book a hotel even when we are a So Cal Team? I can't seem to find anything on the website but I have heard So Cal Teams in the past bypassed the hotel stays. 

Anyone with insight??


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Sep 28, 2017)

No hotels required for SD and OC teams.


----------



## Frank (Sep 28, 2017)

It's not required, however if you think you want to play in the summer Surf tourney and you don't travel well (buying hotel rooms) your team better be very highly ranked as those that do travel well and are of equal rankings will be selected over you.  Just my opinion as this is a business for Surf and they make a lot of money off hotels so if I was them I would be selecting teams that will provide quality play and stay at hotels.


----------



## wildcat66 (Sep 28, 2017)

stay + play is one of the biggest ripoffs in youth soccer.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 28, 2017)

Normally tournaments get big kickback from hotels and it is a big part of their profit. On the other hand, they also get a good discounted rates for teams to stay, so it's not all that bad. If you have to stay in a hotel anyway, it's good for your team and a tournament, and a local economy. If you leave close enough, hotel is not required.


----------



## Bananacorner (Sep 28, 2017)

wildcat66 said:


> stay + play is one of the biggest ripoffs in youth soccer.


I hate stay +play.  If you aren't good at the hotel management piece, you get stuck with a bunch of rooms that no one wants.  For example, last year we traveled very far and a lot of families wanted larger rooms.  The whole team was stuck with King size beds in really small rooms, which didn't work for families bringing more than 2 people to the tournament.  We were told that the double rooms were all gone and king was all that was left.  So people had to cancel flights, travel plans etc. to accommodate the hotel reservation.


----------



## mirage (Sep 28, 2017)

It all depends on the reason for the team travel.

In some cases, one is better off just booking the hotel rooms.  In other instance, there are other options like renting a house for a week.

If a team is competing in regionals or finals, then you have more options.  But if you're just going far to compete (e.g., Disney), then you may not have a choice.

When our older son competed in the national cup finals in Indiana, the team rented a 5 BR/3 bath house for the team.  They did the same for Dallas.  You just need to see the details and know what your getting yourself into.


----------



## etc1217 (Sep 29, 2017)

Our team is from LA/Southbay area, so the drive is about 1 1/2hr for us.  Is that considered local enough where we wouldn't have to book a room?


----------



## FourFourTwo (Sep 29, 2017)

Usually not local enough. Generally less than 60 miles to tournament site is considered local, some tournaments it's within 80 miles.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Sep 29, 2017)

FourFourTwo said:


> Usually not local enough. Generally less than 60 miles to tournament site is considered local, some tournaments it's within 80 miles.


Since our team travels 70-120 miles for most of our league games, it's a good thing league play isn't Stay and Play. Now THAT would be a real racket and money maker for all these leagues


----------



## etc1217 (Sep 29, 2017)

I don't mind that it is a stay and play but make sure you have enough hotels in the vicinity of the field for all the teams/clubs. It's crazy to have hotels 40 miles away from the field (those are the choices left now),  I might as well just drive the 80 miles to/from my house to the field.

I know it's about money but geez, at least make it more convenient for the families if we *have* to stay.


----------



## G03_SD (Oct 25, 2017)

When is the schedule supposed to be released? I had mental note I saw mid Oct.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 25, 2017)

etc1217 said:


> Our team is from LA/Southbay area, so the drive is about 1 1/2hr for us.  Is that considered local enough where we wouldn't have to book a room?


For Surf Cup if you are within 100 miles your good to go on making your own accommodations. The South Bay definitely falls in that radius.


----------



## espola (Oct 25, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> Normally tournaments get big kickback from hotels and it is a big part of their profit. On the other hand, they also get a good discounted rates for teams to stay, so it's not all that bad. If you have to stay in a hotel anyway, it's good for your team and a tournament, and a local economy. If you leave close enough, hotel is not required.


"Hotels" is one of the primary sources of income on Surf Cup IRS documents.

I am not convinced that the rates charged by hotels in any tournament to participants have any savings over just booking through their webpages.  In fact, the rates charged in Albuquerque a few years back through the mandatory hotel service for the Regionals was as much as 25% higher than the same hotels booked independently the week before or after.


----------

